# Tetra : hyphessobrycon amapaensis



## apistoworldhk (Nov 13, 2008)

Tetra : hyphessobrycon amapaensis

one of the beautiful tetra from Brazil, the body with red, gold and black lines, and the red among the most colorful. Gentle personality, the largest only 4 cm.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

I've raised just about every small tetra, but I have never seen those before!


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

The Red Line Tetra is gorgeous!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

How beautiful! Thank you for posting these pictures!


----------

